# Electric tripping



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

Just been away for a week and our electric kept tripping out every morning. The expert at choose leisure said the battery was getting over full has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi ya,
Just test your system by plugging in on EHU but turning your battery charger off to eliminate this  .
Did you stay on a site ?. Do you mean The ‘Site’ Electric or your Vehicle Electric Trip switch ?.
Sometimes the trip just gets weak, so swap it out, But obviously it might be doing it’s job & there’s a fault on an Appliance, Wiring Especially if a rodent has been to work on it !.
But are you sure it just wasn’t ‘Over Draw’ of power consumption eg Water Heater On while making your Morning Cuppa & Toast?


----------



## r4dent (Apr 26, 2021)

Usual cause of tripping is using more amps than the trip allows.  Most sites are 10 amp or 16 amp.  

A 1kw 230v device uses 4amp
So a 3kw domestic kettle uses 12 amp. 
On a 10 amp site, therefore, a kettle alone will trip the supply.
On a 16 amp site with the kettle on and then the heating (3k) kicks in ans uses another 12 amp.  The total demand is 24 amp and the supply trips.

Top tips
Set heating to 2kw max.
Get a 750 w kettle. 

Other cause of tripping is a faulty appliance.
So if it trips whenever you use your electric milk shake mixer...  get a new milk shake mixer.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> Just test your system by plugging in on EHU but turning your battery charger off to eliminate this  .
> Did you stay on a site ?. Do you mean The ‘Site’ Electric or your Vehicle Electric Trip switch ?.
> Sometimes the trip just gets weak, so swap it out, But obviously it might be doing it’s job & there’s a fault on an Appliance, Wiring Especially if a rodent has been to work on it !.
> But are you sure it just wasn’t ‘Over Draw’ of power consumption eg Water Heater On while making your Morning Cuppa & Toast?


Our vehicle electric


----------



## r4dent (Apr 26, 2021)

Hazel said:


> Our vehicle electric


So what size is the trip?


----------



## r4dent (Apr 26, 2021)

Hazel said:


> The *expert* at choose leisure said the battery was getting over full has anyone heard of this?



an Ex" is a has been

a "spurt" is a drip under pressure.

I think this explanation proves the point.  What a load of dingo's kidneys!


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 26, 2021)

Just to be clear.....
Is it the rcd installed on the campsite ehu supply that is tripping 

(As opposed to an onboard switch ?)


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Just to be clear.....
> Is it the rcd installed on the campsite ehu supply that is tripping
> 
> (As opposed to an onboard switch ?)


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

It is the onboard switch where we switch the electric and water on not the main fuse box. So the water goes off as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hazel said:


> It is the onboard switch where we switch the electric and water on not the main fuse box. So the water goes off as well.


----------



## r4dent (Apr 26, 2021)

I have never come across a switch that does water and mains,  photo please so we know what you are referring to.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I have never come across a switch that does water and mains,  photo please so we know what you are referring to.


Hello
They are 2 separate switches . I can’t take a photo as am away at the moment 
It’s a board above the door with main power switch, electric switch, water switch and indicators for water and battery.


----------



## r4dent (Apr 26, 2021)

Hazel said:


> Hello
> They are 2 separate switches . I can’t take a photo as am away at the moment
> It’s a board above the door with main power switch, electric switch, water switch and indicators for water and battery.


Is the "main power switch"for 12v or 230v or both?
What does the "electric switch" do?
Does the "water switch" turn the pump on/off ?..
Are the "indicators" gauges telling you how much water you have and the battery voltage, or just lights
I assume the "indicators" are not switches.

Sorry to be pedantic, but I'm trying to work out what equipment you have and what the situation is precisely.


Keep smiling.
.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 26, 2021)

The power button is for the whole electrical supply (12v and 240v). There are indicator lights for the leisure and vehicle batteries, both of which show fully charged. There is a button to turn on the water pump and one to show the water level, which is indicated on a column of lights at the end. When the system switches itself off the top green light flashes for a short time.


----------



## maingate (Apr 26, 2021)

Hazel said:


> The power button is for the whole electrical supply (12v and 240v). There are indicator lights for the leisure and vehicle batteries, both of which show fully charged. There is a button to turn on the water pump and one to show the water level, which is indicated on a column of lights at the end. When the system switches itself off the top green light flashes for a short time.


There will be some 240 volt electrical circuit breakers (MCB) in a wardrobe, cupboard or locker inside your van. That will be what is tripping I think. If by some chance it is the switch on the panel above the door then you have no choice but to either find a good auto electrician or take it to a dealership.

Either way, we cannot really help you as we have no idea what make, model or year your van is because you are not giving us sufficient information to help you.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 26, 2021)

It reads similar to mine.
A small rocker type switch . I call it the master switch as it allows then Main ECU to operate thus everything !
We also have a similar switch for the water pump(s) with microswitches inthe taps. So the pump does not run unless taps are opened.
There are rocker switches and led coloured gauges for the battery. And water tank. 
We have never had a problem save once. 
After a solar panel install.   The 2 RCD switches on the ECU Tripped. 
But as I say once only. 
Once they were clicked back everything has been 100%
These RCD switches on the top of the ECU and the fuses. 
No power at all with them tripped even with EHU. 

I leave the small "master" switch on over winter so that solar charges both. The hab battery and the engine battery.
I turn the water pump off !  

Hope this helps


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 26, 2021)

As


maingate said:


> There will be some 240 volt electrical circuit breakers (MCB) in a wardrobe, cupboard or locker inside your van. That will be what is tripping I think. If by some chance it is the switch on the panel above the door then you have no choice but to either find a good auto electrician or take it to a dealership.
> 
> Either way, we cannot really help you as we have no idea what make, model or year your van is because you are not giving us sufficient information to help you.


As all works (presumably after resetting the circuit breakers) I suggest it is unlikely to be the "small master switch".
My suspicions are maybe the heating system or something else that runs for too long as you see from my post i think i have a similar setup. 
The unit is a calira and it is always servicing the 2 batteries.  
Removing a fuse is the only way ti turn off charging.  
But as others i do not think that is the problem.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## maingate (Apr 26, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> As
> 
> As all works (presumably after resetting the circuit breakers) I suggest it is unlikely to be the "small master switch".
> My suspicions are maybe the heating system or something else that runs for too long as you see from my post i think i have a similar setup.
> ...


The OP has not said that they have reset the MCB, they have just mentioned the switch on the panel above the door.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 26, 2021)

Everyone is guessing, which while it's all best intentions, may do more harm than good. At the very least we need a photo of exactly what is tripping.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes I find tht strangw ?
My control unit is as shown below
The 2 right hand switches 1 allow the eCU to o perate
2 ontrols the water pump
They are simple on/offf

The Left hand swwith is a rocker type one way of LB other way for EB

The swith is mounted at eye level near the door with the innards in a locker


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Everyone is guessing, which while it's all best intentions, may do more harm than good. At the very least we need a photo of exactly what is tripping.


Yes we aren’t there at the moment so we will take a picture when we are back. The replies have been very useful anyway. As I said the electrician at choose leisure said the battery was getting over full which we’ve never heard of. So I wondered if other people had heard of that.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2021)

Just to answer the ‘Battery’ query.
Yes, a Battery CAN be over ‘Charged’
But as I said in the first post to this thread, Plug in to EHU But Turn Charger off.
See if it trips 
That would possibly either hi light a Battery &/Or a Charger Problem, Or something else in the System


----------



## Tookey (Apr 27, 2021)

Just to be sure and cover the simples

When you say tripping out every morning do you mean you wake up to a tripped system?


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 27, 2021)

For those not following the same conversation on MH (  ) Hazel posted:



Hazel said:


> No it isn’t a portable, it’s fixed on the roof. The electric man did say undo it though which we did. We did have electric hook up at that site but had to disconnect that too and the electric came back on about 4. Then we moved to another site with no electric hookup so we connected the solar panels. But exactly the same thing happened. Electric all off after breakfast and would come back on about 4. Someone on the camp site said we must have an old battery but it was fully charged as people tested it.



It would be quite unusual, but it sounds like the solar is turning off the feed to the van. Solar controllers do have an output pair of terminals - that are rarely used - that are designed to power lighting. These can be programmed to come on when it gets dark and switch off when light, so if someone's been pushing buttons it might have changed mode.

Pictures of everything would be useful, especially the solar controller and it's wiring.

What van is it Hazel?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> For those not following the same conversation on MH (  ) Hazel posted:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be quite unusual, but it sounds like the solar is turning off the feed to the van. Solar controllers do have an output pair of terminals -


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2021)

Sorry st3v3

I thought they was on about ‘Electric’ Tripping not 12v....


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sorry st3v3
> 
> I thought they was on about ‘Electric’ Tripping not 12v....



Yea, hence my original post. And it sounds like it's not "tripping" either, just going on and off by itself. A bit odd!


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 27, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sorry st3v3
> 
> I thought they was on about ‘Electric’ Tripping not 12v....


I dunno,you zombies lol 12v is still electrickery


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> I dunno,you zombies lol 12v is still electrickery



Yea, but it's not the "tickly" sort lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2021)

FrankenZombie


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Just to be sure and cover the simples
> 
> When you say tripping out every morning do you mean you wake up to a tripped system?


No we manage to boil the kettle and cook our breakfast on the induction hob then if I put the water on to wash up it trips off. Even if I don’t use the water it trips if I try and boil the kettle about 1030


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> For those not following the same conversation on MH (  ) Hazel posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tribute 715


----------



## Tookey (Apr 27, 2021)

Hazel said:


> No we manage to boil the kettle and cook our breakfast on the induction hob then if I put the water on to wash up it trips off. Even if I don’t use the water it trips if I try and boil the kettle about 1030


Do you then do anything to get the power back or just wait?


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

Tried everything first couple ovv do days and just had to wait, we continued to a Camping club rally to see if anyone knew the answer. That was in a field with no facilities, there happened to be an electric man there checking another van. He checked our battery and said it was full.He didn’t think it was getting overcharged. It happened to come on of course whilst he was there so was ok. Then again next morning off again.


----------



## Tookey (Apr 27, 2021)

Is this correct;

It happens during or very shortly after you are using the hob for breakfast, boiling water, using water pump etc you lose power to ALL circuits, lights etc. Then you touch nothing and then the power returns after a period of time?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just to answer the ‘Battery’ query.
> Yes, a Battery CAN be over ‘Charged’
> But as I said in the first post to this thread, Plug in to EHU But Turn Charger off.
> See if it trips
> That would possibly either hi light a Battery &/Or a Charger Problem, Or something else in the System


Only if not using a smart charger, old types can cook batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Is this correct;
> 
> It happens during or very shortly after you are using the hob for breakfast, boiling water, using water pump etc you lose power to ALL circuits, lights etc. Then you touch nothing and then the power returns after a period of time?


That’s absolutely right !


----------



## Tookey (Apr 27, 2021)

Hazel said:


> That’s absolutely right !


Is the motorhome new to you or have you got experience of it being fault free?


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

We’ve had the van for 4 years and use it a lot. We had solar power panels on 2019 and have never had this problem before. We’ve even been to Spain in the hot sun in August and never had the problem. John days it is working tonight but we’ll see tomorrow.


----------



## Alberto (Apr 27, 2021)

Could it be an invertor tripping?


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

John doesn’t think we have an invertor


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 27, 2021)

He doesn’t know enough about it he said .


----------



## Tookey (Apr 28, 2021)

Agree with Steve now, without photos I don't think people can assist.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 28, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Agree with Steve now, without photos I don't think people can assist.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 28, 2021)

It’s the one below which goes off


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 28, 2021)

You said you disconnected the solar - where from?


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Apr 28, 2021)

He disconnected the panel on the roof to the van electric the connection is under the seat.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Pics of that under the seat?


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (May 3, 2021)

It’s just a connection. John didn’t think it was worth photographing. We are away again and it has happened again. We’ve tried to contact the man who put it in but it seems he has gone out of business. John has emailed him, if he doesn’t reply we will phone him tomorrow. The electric came back on again about 4 pm but telly kept going off (3 times) electric didn’t then all was fine. It’s all fine this morning. Pies have charged overnight so it can’t have gone off.


----------



## Serrano31 (May 3, 2021)

Hazel said:


> It is the onboard switch where we switch the electric and water on not the main fuse box. So the water goes off as well.


Our Autotrail 2018 was getting a constant charge from the solar panel, faulty regulator, which was overcharging the batteries and the 12 volt shuts down, but 240 is not affected.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (May 4, 2021)

Very similar but when we had mains electric it still happened. Is that what you mean?


----------



## trevskoda (May 4, 2021)

Hazel said:


> It’s just a connection. John didn’t think it was worth photographing. We are away again and it has happened again. We’ve tried to contact the man who put it in but it seems he has gone out of business. John has emailed him, if he doesn’t reply we will phone him tomorrow. The electric came back on again about 4 pm but telly kept going off (3 times) electric didn’t then all was fine. It’s all fine this morning. Pies have charged overnight so it can’t have gone off.


If tv is 230v then you have a inverter, if 12v pos not.


----------



## Nabsim (May 4, 2021)

Did you contact Sargent to discuss Hazel?


----------



## r4dent (May 4, 2021)

Hazel said:


> Just been away for a week and our electric kept tripping out every morning. The expert at choose leisure said the battery was getting over full has anyone heard of this?



Hazel, could you just confirm it is 12v that is being lost and not 230v.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (May 6, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Did you contact Sargent to discuss Hazel?


No he hasn’t, we are trying to contact man who fitted solar panel first to find out about connections. John emailed him over the weekend but no reply. He seems to have gone out of business he’s on Hayling Island . We must phone him today.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (May 6, 2021)

Blimey John has had an email from wife of man who put in solar panel to say he died suddenly.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (May 6, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Did you contact Sargent to discuss Hazel?


Yes we have but John said the guy who answered the phone didn’t know, he asked his supervisor and he said he thought it was switching off to protect overcharging the battery. 
We will probably have to take it back to choose leisure, but they didn’t seem to know and might send us somewhere else.


----------

